# The $10,000 Coach Bag



## jdepp_84 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Coach Legacy Alligator*







"OK, Coach lovers out there, even you will have to admit that this is a stupid waste of money. I didn't want to continue ragging on Coach but I couldn't let this one go. This is an alligator that they are trying to sell for $10,000 in their Legacy collection. I don't think there is going to be much of a legacy when nobody buys anything. If they did their market research or just read Bag Snob, they would know that their bread and butter is in lower priced practical leather bags that women buy until they have enough money to move up on the designer hierarchy. Once women can afford beyond Coach, why buy Coach? Someone who is regularly buying Chanel and Lanvin isn't suddenly going to be woo-ed and wowed by a Coach, especially an exotic. You will get laughed at and ridiculed as nouveau riche for not knowing designers other than ones that are carried at Macy's. I mean, the bag is ok, a bit old lady-ish, the green is nice but there is no way to justify a $10,000 Coach Bag.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2007)

nah, first of all its a coach, not a LV, and why pay 10 grand for a Coach when I can get something of a higher-end brand for the same price.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

no way


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 10, 2007)

I like Coach bags. Nothing wrong with them. But you're right, I wouldn't spend 10K on it when I can buy a LV, Prada or Gucci bag!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

OT : i think its a bad thing ppl judge oithers by seeing what brand of things they use instead of seeing if they can match good stuff together regardless if their brands.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 11, 2007)

It's not very cute. I don't like Coach anyway.

I wouldn't spend $10,000.00 on ANY kind of bag.

I love Dooney &amp; Bourke! I've just not been able to afford one yet.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Not or that little purse. No way


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2007)

I am a Coach addict....I have quite a number of bags, wallets &amp; different accessories....but hell no would i pay $10,000 for that bag. I would rather spend it on LV or Gucci


----------



## Marisol (Jul 11, 2007)

Dang... that is a lot and it isn't even that cute!


----------



## macface (Jul 11, 2007)

I would rather buy a balenciaga,marc jacobs,or chanel anyways coach is burned out everybody have them already and plus that purse is fugly yuck.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 11, 2007)

I saw a bag at Walmart just like that one for about 20 dollars.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 11, 2007)

Ugly bag. Not worth $10, let alone $10000.


----------



## semantje (Jul 11, 2007)

i dont like that ag att all, so i probably wont buy it even when it was cheaper


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 11, 2007)

I personally would never buy it, but If I was insainly rich, than I would


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, 10k...is that even real alligator? I don't doubt someone with that kind of money could afford to pay for a bag like that, but the style/color isn't even all that. I like Coach, but only certain small handbags/wallets. For 10k, I rather travel all over the world...or even pay my tuition in school for 2 yrs! lol


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, 10k...is that even real alligator? I don't doubt someone with that kind of money could afford to pay for a bag like that, but the style/color isn't even all that. I like Coach, but only certain small handbags/wallets. For 10k, I rather travel all over the world...or even pay my tuition in school for 2 yrs! lol LOL heck yeah! That would pay off my student loans!
I wouldn't buy that ugly thing if it were $10 much less $10,000.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 11, 2007)

Ugly bag. Personally, none of their stuff is worth 10,000 dollars or ever will be, IMO.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 11, 2007)

The most I'd spend on that bag is 100 bucks...10,000 hell no.


----------



## ivette (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no way


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

i rather buy 2 chanel bags with that money


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

If I'm was going to blow 10k on a bag you'd better bet it would be Chanel. Besides....I think that bag is cheesetastic..ew.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 12, 2007)

Horrendous


----------



## Shelley (Jul 12, 2007)

I would never spend $10,000 on any purse. I would rather take the money and go on a few nice vacations or use it for house renovations etc.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 12, 2007)

eww no, and i thnk its ugly tooo!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 13, 2007)

I dont like that bag and I for sure wouldnt spend 10,000 on it even if I liked it.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2007)

Vacation money! Now that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 13, 2007)

Its not for me, but other people might like it.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 13, 2007)

im going to have to ask the cousin what they were thinking when they designed this bag. he's vice president (also a designer) for coach. i normally love their stuff, but i'm not liking this at all.


----------



## Rockhoppa (Jul 13, 2007)

I really LOVE the color! Right now I am in LOVE with green.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't like Coach bags normally but I think this one is cute. I'd never be able to afford a $10 000 bag as a student right now and would never pay that much for it if I could.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would never spend $10,000 on any purse. I would rather take the money and go on a few nice vacations or use it for house renovations etc. I completely agree.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree! I have several Chanel handbags and no offense to anyone but there's no way on earth that I going down to Coach!

With $10,000, one can buy a Hermes Birkin already!

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Coach Legacy Alligator*
http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/coachlegacy_croc.png

"OK, Coach lovers out there, even you will have to admit that this is a stupid waste of money. I didn't want to continue ragging on Coach but I couldn't let this one go. This is an alligator that they are trying to sell for $10,000 in their Legacy collection. I don't think there is going to be much of a legacy when nobody buys anything. If they did their market research or just read Bag Snob, they would know that their bread and butter is in lower priced practical leather bags that women buy until they have enough money to move up on the designer hierarchy. Once women can afford beyond Coach, why buy Coach? Someone who is regularly buying Chanel and Lanvin isn't suddenly going to be woo-ed and wowed by a Coach, especially an exotic. You will get laughed at and ridiculed as nouveau riche for not knowing designers other than ones that are carried at Macy's. I mean, the bag is ok, a bit old lady-ish, the green is nice but there is no way to justify a $10,000 Coach Bag.


----------

